# Starter pipe kit



## rkm5052 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am new to the pipe smoking community but I am really excited to get my feet wet. I am looking for a good starter kit that would have a pipe, a tool, and a sample of some nice aromatic tobacco to start with. Where should I start?

Thanks!
Ryan


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

rkm5052 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the pipe smoking community but I am really excited to get my feet wet. I am looking for a good starter kit that would have a pipe, a tool, and a sample of some nice aromatic tobacco to start with. Where should I start?
> 
> Thanks!
> Ryan


Welcome! My advice is skip the "starter kit". First, assuming you already smoke cigars and know you like smoking then invest in a quality briar. Something in the $50 - $70 range for new (at the least), or $30 -$50 for an estate pipe (a used pipe that has been cleaned/reconditioned). I generally recommend estate pipes for new smokers because they are proven smokers and are already broken in (and often allow you to get a pipe from a brand that would be too expensive for you new). If your budget can't go for that then corn cobs are a cheap/effective way to start.

Smokingpipes.com and pulversbriar.com (especially his Specials page) have what you need. You can pick up an inexpensive pipe tool and cleaners anywhere, likely even in your local cigar shop that has little to no pipe stuff.

Second, avoid aromatics for a while unless you're dead set on it. Aromatics tend to be more moist and less forgiving to folks that aren't practiced at properly packing/lighting/smoking a pipe (believe me, it takes time to get right). They rarely taste like they smell, and if you're used to the flavors/aromas of hand-rolled cigars then you'll be happy with a non-aromatic. I recommend you start with a light English/Balkan style blend with a ribbon cut. GL Pease Kensington, Ashbury or Piccadilly are good examples. The McCelland Frog Morton series is also a good place to start.

Good luck, ask questions, and stick with it. You'll be rewarded with a life-long pastime!


----------



## skydvejam (Feb 27, 2011)

Another option that you have if you are looking to sample the wonderful world of pipes, get a good corn cob pipe, and make some posts, then do the newbie sampler trade. Great way to get several samples and see what you like best. I second the aromatic statement, granted they are how I got started, but now they just seem to be lacking the tobacco taste to me. I do still enjoy a nice aromatic every now and again, but find myself leaning towards English blends more then anything.


----------



## bandlwalmer (Jun 25, 2010)

skydvejam said:


> Another option that you have if you are looking to sample the wonderful world of pipes, get a good corn cob pipe, and make some posts, then do the newbie sampler trade. Great way to get several samples and see what you like best. I second the aromatic statement, granted they are how I got started, but now they just seem to be lacking the tobacco taste to me. I do still enjoy a nice aromatic every now and again, but find myself leaning towards English blends more then anything.


I agree with the above. The cobs are a great buy and if you don't mind the look, they are the best smoke for the money. Granted they do need a few smokes to smoke their best, but I really like them and most people here seem to also. The sampler trade is also a great deal. I did it and still am working through some of the blends.

Check out Mars Cigars & Pipes for a great CHEAP selection of really good cobs. mars cigars & pipes - Corncob


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

I have to ask, why is it you are interested in aromatics?

Aros are what most B&Ms offer new pipe smokers. They do it for a couple of reasons. 1. They are usually trying to get rid of what they have the most of. 2. Aros for some reason seem to draw the attention of non smokers who may be interested in giving the pipe a try. I assume it's because they smell good. But the truth to the matter is, that they rarely taste like they smell, they are often wet, goopy messes that will bite the crap out of even the most experienced smokers tongue. 

As new smoker, your palate may not be evolved enough to be able to taste and appreciate pure tobacco. Give it time and you will be rewarded with the flavors we all have come to know and love. A good quality English, VA, or VAPER more often have flavors that far exceed that of any Aro. It just takes time to be able to develope the palate that can pick them out.

As for getting started, get yourself a MM cob and make a few posts so you can join the newby sample trade. For about 30 bucks you will get to sample a very large assortment of the various tobaccos available.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

If you do decide to go with an aromatic stay away from the tobacco store bulks and go with a quality aromatic such as Hearth & Home Classic Burley Kake, C&D's tinned aromatics such as Autumn Evening, or the aromatics from Boswells. Just remember, with the exception of Classic Burley Kake they won't really taste like they smell, although with the good ones between the side stream smoke and room note you'll pick up a touch of the flavor as you smoke. But if you are expecting a big tasty dose of cherry etc smoke which the tin scents seen to foretell you'll likely be disappointed. Another alternative would be a lightly topped tobacco such as Peterson's University Flake which has some berry flavor but still has lots of good tobacco flavor as well. One final word of advice...if you do go with any aromatics smoke very slowly. Sip, don't puff. Let the pipe go out (most new smokers are way to worried about relighting) and relight as necessary. Puffing away on an aro can lead to a scorched tongue and a bad first experience.


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

I would get a MM cob, a cheap pipe tool, and whatever is necessary to trade for the newbie pipe sampler thread...that will be the best way to get your feet wet with a nice pipe, the necessary tools, and a good selection of different tobaccos to try


----------



## rkm5052 (Mar 16, 2011)

I guess I was thinking about starting with aromatics because of the smell and was under the impression that they did actually taste like they smelled. As I said, I am new to pipe smoking. I guess i should have done some more reading before posting. :/


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

rkm5052 said:


> I guess I was thinking about starting with aromatics because of the smell and was under the impression that they did actually taste like they smelled. As I said, I am new to pipe smoking. I guess i should have done some more reading before posting. :/


No problem. The question you asked is asked by just about every person who takes up the pipe, and the assumptions you made are made as well. We're all here to help and like doing so. One of the most refreshing things you'll find about the pipe forums on Puff is there are none of the Do A Search jerks you find on almost all other types of forums. Keep asking your questions and you'll get lots of help here, and remember pipe smoking is a _*very*_ subjective experience. There are literally thousands of different pipe tobaccos and it will take some time to get to know your favorites. Make a few posts and join the newbie trade. Read the reviews here. It's a great journey. Welcome!

Also, check out the Ask a Pipe Guy and Pipe FAQ stickies. Very good info there. And check out the following YouTube channel. A gold mine of videos for new pipe smokers.

http://www.youtube.com/user/4PipeNewbies

Click on any of the links on the main page of this Channel to reveal numerous helpful and interesting videos on almost any topic relating to pipe smoking.


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

I can't post links but go to the CupOfJoes site click.. Pipes -> Savinelli -> Economy Pipes that starter kit at the top for $40 is a winner. (I like the balsa filter system)

check out Peter Stokkebye or Boswells for good bulk aromatic tobaccos. (nothing wrong with aro's) also, get yourself a box of Prince Albert to get your pipe broke before loading aro's.


----------



## rkm5052 (Mar 16, 2011)

Blue Raccoon said:


> I can't post links but go to the CupOfJoes site click.. Pipes -> Savinelli -> Economy Pipes that starter kit at the top for $40 is a winner. (I like the balsa filter system)
> 
> check out Peter Stokkebye or Boswells for good bulk aromatic tobaccos. (nothing wrong with aro's) also, get yourself a box of Prince Albert to get your pipe broke before loading aro's.


sweet man thanks for the help. Now I just need to figure out the newbie trade board. See Im a poor college student so my budget is very low. If any one is feeling thrifty and has some tobacco they could part with i will gladly take it!

But really thanks to everyone that posted, its a big help!!


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

YW, we all really are here to help.

The newby trade thing is simple. You post saying you are interested, one of the older members then posts that they will help you. You guys trade PMs and in those PMs you provide shipping addys and the senior member will provide you what they want in trade. You go online to any of the shops we all use, place an order for one or 2 tins of baccy that the member told you he/she would like and have it shipped to them. In return that member will send you many samples of baccy. You usually end up with way more baccy than you could have bought and you get a good idea of all the different blends available out there. 

You just have to wait until you've posted enough to be able to send PMs.

Edit: if you are really intent on starting with aros, be sure to check out all the videos on youtube on how to properly pack and light a pipe. Also remember slow and steady with your puffing. you want to sip it. If you puff too hard they will bite/burn your tongue. There are many different factors to what causes tongue bite, but most of all it's steam. The result of burning any tobacco in a pipe is steam. Aros are almost always wetter than other forms of baccy so add that moisture to what is created by the burning baccy and you have a combination that is looking for a tongue to burn.


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

I have to agree with many others here.

I love a good aromatic (and a good English) and always have a few options on hand. They smell great for when I smoke around people, indoors, or in my car, a good one will taste decent (but never as good as it smells, and not as good as a good English), and to many people they just smell like what they think a pipe should smell like (I'm no exception so I sometimes smoke an aro for nostalgia sake).

That said, they are not good beginners smokes for the reasons already given. Even the good ones will smoke hotter than a mid-quality English, and you really don't want your first experiences with a pipe to include tongue bite. That said, I do encourage new pipe smokers to try as many different types of tobaccos as possible to see what they like- you _should_ try an aromatic, just wait until you've had half a dozen to a dozen smokes of something else so you have some pre-tongue bite experience and won't be turned off, and so that you will have some practice and be less likely to get tongue bite altogether. Just do some research (here is good but try tobaccoreviews.com) to try to find some that are less likely to give tongue bite.

To me (like Chrono) nothing compares to a nice briar. If you are pretty sure you'll like pipes, buy one if you can. However, like the others, I do believe a cob is a great addition (buy one in addition to the briar, and maybe a tad bit earlier). They are cheap if you mess it up, lose it or don't like pipe smoking (all but the last make them great for even experienced pipe smokers to have one or two on hand). They tend to smoker drier and cooler than briar (they absorb a lot of moisture), they don't "ghost" (absorb and hold smells and flavors from other tobaccos you've smoked in the pipe), and they are much easier to maintain. Of course, for many of us, the briar is just what a pipe is "supposed" to look like, and for some (including myself) the briar will give much more pride of ownership.

You can easily buy everything you need separately. However, the starter kits can be nice.

I will second the Savinelli University pipe suggestion. I recently bought one to give away to a new pipe smoker and it really does look like a pretty nice pipe for the money. I love Savinellis, they tend to be very nice pipes, and often don't cost all that much. That plus some tobacco, an extra pack of cleaners and balsa inserts and you are good to go (Savinelli uses a balsa insert, some use filters, neither are really needed, though they can make it easier as a beginner). At $40 Cup 'O Joes has about the best price you'll find out there (you might find it matched elsewhere, but no one will beat it).

Savinelli First Pipe Starter Kit - sav01kit

There are other options that are packaged by the retailer instead of the manufacturer that are good deals as well:

PIPE STARTER KIT

At 4noggins, I'd spend the extra $15 and get the Savinelli instead of the basket pipe. I'd also toss the Capt Black, find someone who likes it and trade, or ask 4noggins if they'd do an upgrade (probably for an upcharge).

Pipesandcigars.com has a number of gift packs that are basically starter kits, tobacco, cleaners, a pipe tool and some come with some pretty nice pipes (Peterson, Bjarne, Savinelli), though some of the cheaper ones come with a Dr. Grabow, Medico or basket pipe (I'd spend the extra for a better pipe if I could):

Pipe Gift Sets Packs

One thing to consider, with briar (doesn't matter as much with cobs) you will need a rotation. You do not want to smoke the same briar two days in a row- they need to rest. You can get 3 half-decent basket pipes at pipesandcigars.com for $52.99.

3 Pipes for $52.99 - Assorted Pipes

Of course, another option is one decent briar now and a Dr. Grabow or cob or two to start your rotation.

tobacco-barn.com has a number of starter kit options. I don't know anything about their tobaccos so I can't recommend their tobacco add ons to the kits, but I don't know anything negative about them either so I don't necessarily recommend against them. They use H.I.S. pipes in some of their kits, I have no direct experience with H.I.S. pipes, but I've only heard good things about them and the price is great ($39.95). They have the Savinelli University Pipe ($45), and they have cob kits as well ($17.95). The kits (including the Savinelli) include pipe smoking directions.

Missouri Meerschaum Country Gentleman Pipe Starter Kit

Traditional Sandblast Pipe Starter Kit


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

rkm5052 said:


> sweet man thanks for the help. Now I just need to figure out the newbie trade board. See Im a poor college student so my budget is very low. If any one is feeling thrifty and has some tobacco they could part with i will gladly take it!
> 
> But really thanks to everyone that posted, its a big help!!


After you get your pipe, definitely participate in the newbie sampler trade thread (it is in the sticky section). For the price of a tin or two (about $10 each) you will get a bunch of different tobaccos to try and see what you like.

You also might want to consider posting your address for bombs (what gifts are called here) in your profile. Some of the BOTL here can be quite generous and you'll never know what to expect when they find a poor college student interested in starting to smoke a pipe. If such a bomb comes your way, the only return expectation would be that you post about it on the forum.


----------



## User Name (Feb 11, 2011)

13. Chacom Iwan Ries 215 [ES-13] - $35.00 : McCranie's Pipe and Tobacco Shop, Tobacconist Since 1979

http://www.mccranies.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_21&products_id=1203


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

a rotation is good if you're going to be smoking multiple bowls a day.. but sometimes I'll smoke the same pipe for 2 or 3 days and see no ill effects. just be sure to empty it whenever done.. don't leave tobacco in it over night let it air out and run a pipe cleaner through it. if you like smoking pipes you will have a large rotation soon enough. I always have friends who take up smoking a pipe start with Prince Albert or Carter Hall. Easy to light, easy to keep burning, and pleasent room note and neither will burn your tongue. I have a few cobs and use them a lot but don't think they should be a first pipe.

btw, pm me whenever you can..


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Still a newbie myself. 

My first order was: a MM cob pipe, a sampler pack of pipe cleaners, a Czech pipe tool, a pouch of Prince Albert and a pouch of Captain Black (white pouch). I started with the cheap drug store tobacco just to have something to use while I learned how to smoke the pipe.

When you feel comfortable packing your pipe and smoking it, definitely do the newbie sampler trade. 

Hang out here and read read read! The sticky threads are great.


----------



## rkm5052 (Mar 16, 2011)

@jeff

Thank you so much for all of the good input. The two links that you provided that the bottom is actually what i was planning on picking up. I wanted to start cheep and I like that I can get a (not to bad) pipe, tobacco, and the tools at a pretty lot price. It might not be this month (bills and classes are KILLING me lol) but I definitely plan on ordering either the traditional sandblasted pipe kit or the MM cob kit as soon as I can. I was also going to include the English sampler with my order to get started. 

@blue raccoon

Thanks for the tip. I learned about the rotation form watching some starter videos on youtube. I think its going to take some time for me to get a large rotation, but it will come with time! I will also be sure to PM you as soon as im allowed : /

Again, I cant express enough how great it is to have support like this! YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME! 

Cheers,
Ryan


----------



## Jeff10236 (Nov 21, 2010)

rkm5052 said:


> @jeff
> 
> Thank you so much for all of the good input. The two links that you provided that the bottom is actually what i was planning on picking up. I wanted to start cheep and I like that I can get a (not to bad) pipe, tobacco, and the tools at a pretty lot price. It might not be this month (bills and classes are KILLING me lol) but I definitely plan on ordering either the traditional sandblasted pipe kit or the MM cob kit. I was also going to include the English sampler with my order to get started.
> 
> ...


OK, aquiring target in my sights...just have to wait to get home from work, then...bombs away! :boom:


----------



## shannensmall (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeff10236 said:


> OK, aquiring target in my sights...just have to wait to get home from work, then...bombs away! :boom:


Oh chit! You better duck!! Get in the :emptybath:, it's the safest place!












rkm5052 said:


> Thanks for the tip. I learned about the rotation form watching some starter videos on youtube. I think its going to take some time for me to get a large rotation, but it will come with time! I will also be sure to PM you as soon as im allowed : /


Ryan, search for "estate pipes" on ebay. Once you do a lil research and have some idea of what you are looking for in a used pipe. The bay can be a great resource for some really nice pipes at a very affordable price. You will also need to look into restoring estate pipes and what all that entails, but really the process isn't that difficult.


----------



## rkm5052 (Mar 16, 2011)

OH man, Im getting ready for impact.

But yeah I think that once I start getting into it more ill most likely go on ebay and start looking for some nice estate pipes.


----------

